# Can i go all four years of college in portugal?



## ninaexotica (Jun 9, 2013)

Is it possible for me to get my BA in Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Everythings possible but shouldn't you be directing some of these questions at the Universities, if you can find the course, have the funding and get accepted then yes, if you can't then no


----------

